# Fenix LD02 - AAA Clicky with CLip ????



## N_N_R (Jun 9, 2014)

How come I missed that? I couldn't find topics about it here either.

Do you guy know more about it? Anything? I'm in a hurry, so can't google now, here's the vid that I saw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caNj0bbwBWg


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-ld02-led-flashlight.aspx
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=127&tid=10&cid=1#.U5aNZ9oayK0
Few links


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 10, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> How come I missed that? I couldn't find topics about it here either.



As it's an LED light it's in the 'LED Flashlights' forum. 

Discussed here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379056-Fenix-2014-catalog-new-products


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Aha, I see, the catalogue thread. Well, perhaps, but I thought it deserved its own thread, too 

I'm already waiting for them to appear on eBay with free international shipping directly from China.


----------



## parnass (Jun 24, 2014)

Someone posted this video comparing the new Fenix LD02 with the LD01.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 24, 2014)

Really happy to hear news of this upgrade, as my LD01/Microstream 'clicky' combo is getting a little long in the tooth.
I see that the LD02 is ~1/2 inch shorter, more good news. Looks like a winner.

Have reports confirmed as to what mode it starts in? I can live with 'high' or 'low' (~8 lumens, that isn't low ) but starting on 'med' is the only thing I dislike about my LD01.

Edit: That is a forward-clicky right?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 24, 2014)

Medium - Low - High is the order. No key ring either. 

I just picked one up at my local REI. It's also on their website.


----------



## parnass (Jun 24, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> ... That is a forward-clicky right?



The LD02 shown in the video appears to have a reverse clicky, like the old 2-mode Leatherman Serac S2 1xAAA made for Leatherman by Fenix.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 24, 2014)

From the two videos, medium - low - high to me as well. I think it is a reverse clicky. From the video, click could be heard before the light came on. 

The winners for me is the TIR broad beam, clicky. Not so keen on the output. Less on max for more runtime and lower low for more runtime would be my preference. Good runtime on medium though and I can live with the higher high but need a 24+ hour low. Mind you, it can't tail stand like the LD01 so that is one application for low mode that I would normally use. 

I wonder how easy it is to mod? Might be one for Vinh.


----------



## john doe (Jun 25, 2014)

so , now way to keychain mount this ld02?? fail......thats what i love most about my ld01 is being on my keychain . does the ld02 come in stainless?


----------



## shelm (Jun 25, 2014)

john doe said:


> does the ld02 come in stainless?



yes, the E05SS


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 25, 2014)

Reverse-clicky then. Well, that's out.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 26, 2014)

So this one has a clip but the E12 still does not


----------



## naaaaak (Jun 26, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> I see that the LD02 is ~1/2 inch shorter, more good news


The LD02 is about the same dimensions as the LD01. I think you looked at the different light at the bottom of the video.




John Doe said:


> now way to keychain mount this ld02?? fail......thats what i love most about my ld01 is being on my keychain


Their site says "fits in your pocket or on your keychain". I'll confirm it in a few days when mine arrives. If not, that would be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 26, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> Really happy to hear news of this upgrade, as my LD01/Microstream 'clicky' combo is getting a little long in the tooth.
> I see that the LD02 is ~1/2 inch shorter, more good news. Looks like a winner.





naaaaak said:


> The LD02 is about the same dimensions as the LD01. I think you looked at the different light at the bottom of the video.


I was referring to my 3.5" long LD01/Microstream (rear clicky) combo per my post above.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 26, 2014)

A keychain attachment is visible near the tailcap on many of the official Fenix product pictures. I think it would be too much of an oversight for the supposed successor to their premium keychain light not to include one.

I really hope they update the current LD01 to XP-G2 as well as releasing this though. The LD02 does look good, but it's different in too many ways to be considered a direct replacement for the LD01.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2014)

RedForest UK said:


> A keychain attachment is visible near the tailcap on many of the official Fenix product pictures. I think it would be too much of an oversight for the supposed successor to their premium keychain light not to include one.


It's definitely not included. My LD02 only came with a spare O ring. I had the dealer check another one too, just to be sure it wasn't just a mistake. 

The updated E05 will be a more direct replacement for the LD01.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 27, 2014)

It seems to me that the new LD02 with it's rear clicky is really designed as a small pocket light, not a key chain light.


----------



## youlight (Jun 27, 2014)

One Fenix dealer told me the LD02 can be only available in REI now in the U.S.A.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just got my LD02 in my local REI yesterday. I really like this light, although the low could have been a bit lower. My question is, can I use it with a 10440?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 27, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> It's definitely not included. My LD02 only came with a spare O ring. I had the dealer check another one too, just to be sure it wasn't just a mistake.
> 
> The updated E05 will be a more direct replacement for the LD01.



Oh, sorry I just meant that there was a hole near the tailcap where a split ring could be attached. A better description would have been 'keychain attachment point'. I normally don't use the actual keychains included with lights as they often don't hold up well to regular use, but it would be a good addition if they had included a robust one.


----------



## Ezeriel (Jun 27, 2014)

needs a lower low. needs to start in the lowest light level and ramp up.

if it's levels were 3, 9, 30, 90 I'd have already bought two....
...but as it is, I'll pass.


----------



## 67RS/SSx2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance...what is REI?

Thanks.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 27, 2014)

67RS/SSx2 said:


> Forgive my ignorance...what is REI?
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.rei.com/


----------



## lwbt22 (Jun 27, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> I just got my LD02 in my local REI yesterday. I really like this light, although the low could have been a bit lower. My question is, can I use it with a 10440?



Question for ya. Is the pocket clip reversible, or only one way? Thanks!


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 28, 2014)

lwbt22 said:


> Question for ya. Is the pocket clip reversible, or only one way? Thanks!



You can take the clip off, but there is no place at the head end of the light to attach it. So I guess there is only one way to attach it.


----------



## lwbt22 (Jun 28, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> You can take the clip off, but there is no place at the head end of the light to attach it. So I guess there is only one way to attach it.


Thank!


----------



## 67RS/SSx2 (Jun 28, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> http://www.rei.com/



Thank you! :twothumbs


----------



## lautamas (Jun 28, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> I just got my LD02 in my local REI yesterday. I really like this light, although the low could have been a bit lower. My question is, can I use it with a 10440?


tried and yes..it does support 10440


----------



## Sivy (Jun 28, 2014)

lautamas said:


> tried and yes..it does support 10440



Is it a lot brighter? Does it retain all modes?


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 28, 2014)

lautamas said:


> tried and yes..it does support 10440


 
Well, I just tried four different freshly charged AW 10440's and I cannot even get my LD02 to light up. Went back to the nimh battery I was using, and it works fine. How did you get yours to work with a 10440? They do light up my Nitecore T2s, Nitecore T5s, and my iTP A3 EOS. :shrug:


----------



## shelm (Jun 29, 2014)

AW 10440 is too long?


----------



## Dubois (Jun 29, 2014)

Missed this, but just noticed this light available from HK Equipment - a good dealer in my experience - so searched here and found this thread. $40.95 seems expensive though.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dubois said:


> Missed this, but just noticed this light available from HK Equipment - a good dealer in my experience - so searched here and found this thread. $40.95 seems expensive though.


If I calculate that back to euros, I'm better off buying at my local official dealer here. Did make a offer via eBay, but HKe didn't lower the price by much.


----------



## naaaaak (Jun 30, 2014)

*Fenix LD02 Mini-Review
*With comparisons to my 5-year old LD01 where appropriate.

*Push button interface:* Click to turn on, click to turn off. You can half press it without clicking to cycle through the brightness levels or traditionally click off and on rapidly to change the levels. I like this. Brightness order is medium, then low, then high.

*Tailstanding:* Not possible. They don’t claim it as a feature, but they do show an image of it tail standing in the PR materials, which I think is a bit deceptive. The push switch is not recessed into the back; the LD02 does not have a flat back to balance on.

*Keychain ring:* Not included. I used my small metal one from my LD01 and it was difficult to attach. Pro tip: Attach from the inside to the out or can probably puncture the push button cover! The keychain ring can sometimes get in the way of reaching for a push click, because it does not offer much movement or rotation once attached. The LD01 has circular holes and nothing in the way; the LD02 has more rectangular holes and depending on the angle of pull on the keychain, the push button may be slightly obstructed by the ring. This could be a sign that I’m using the wrong ring, but I don’t have any experience here.

*Sounds:* I heard no sounds exhibited in any lighting mode. My LD01 has an annoying buzzing on low and medium.

*Feel:* Knurling feels really good. It has much more grip than the knurling on the LD01. It feels like I could force it to sand something.

*Light color:* The LD02 light color looks very slightly yellow compared to the LD01. Or at least, in a side-by-side, the LD01 light looks slightly whiter.

*Light angles:* LD02 has noticeably more flood than the LD01. Nice upgrade.

*Brightest setting:* The brightest setting maintains itself for a maximum of 3 minutes then reverts to medium! I think this is a deal breaker for me. When I use a light, I typically want as much visibility as I can and run it on the brightest setting. I don't want to have to babysit this. It seems like this is for heat purposes.

*Heat:* There is a “hot” notice towards the front of the light. On the brightest setting for 3 minutes with Eneloop Pros, the whole light certainly heats up quite a bit, but I would not call it “hot”. I have yet to try repeated 3 minute cycles to see if it does get hot to touch. I don’t know what is going to happen to you Lithium Ion hipsters.

*Conclusion:* I really like the flood, the feel, and the lack of buzzing. I really, really dislike the 3 minutes on brightest limit. I'm uncertain on the push button - I think it is generally more convenient, but keychain ring interference sometimes makes it cumbersome.


----------



## Carson (Jul 1, 2014)

naaaaak said:


> *Fenix LD02 Mini-Review
> *With comparisons to my 5-year old LD01 where appropriate.
> 
> *Tailstanding:* Not possible. They don’t claim it as a feature, but they do show an image of it tail standing in the PR materials, which I think is a bit deceptive. The push switch is not recessed into the back; the LD02 does not have a flat back to balance on.



This is the first thing I noticed. I have a LD01 myself and one of the reasons I bought it back then was for its tail standing ability. It's kind of a deal breaker for me. Anyone else here thinks tails standing is important too?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2014)

Carson;4465070 Anyone else here thinks tails standing is important too?[/QUOTE said:


> Please do some googling, cpf only, at the top of every CPF page, regarding your interest in tail standing. Welcome to CPF. :thumbsup:
> 
> Blill


----------



## koenfm (Jul 2, 2014)

I have one for about 2 weeks now. I carried it in my left front pocket. In those 2 weeks, the clip fell off 6 times and it accidently turned on in my pocket about as many times.
So I'm back to carrying my i3s.
I however liked the beam tint and profile of the LD02 a lot, so will be looking forward to a new E05 with the same optic and modes...


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2014)

Carson said:


> This is the first thing I noticed. I have a LD01 myself and one of the reasons I bought it back then was for its tail standing ability. It's kind of a deal breaker for me. Anyone else here thinks tails standing is important too?



I think it's important. I mean, why omit that feature? There are many lights that are just as easy to activate the switch AND have tail standing. So that excuse about easy access to the switch with your thumb is out. I was using my L10 (twisty) last night and stood it on it's tail on several occasions. Sturdy as can be!

The PR materials naaaak mentions are a bit misleading. While I don't think they showed it standing on an actual surface, it was hovering vertically in the photo so many people would think that.

Yet another 1xAAA coming SO close to perfection.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 2, 2014)

Tail standing aside, I don't think new model looks as nice as the old one.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered one today  Will do a review on this light.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2014)

I haven't had any issues with mine losing its clip or turning on by itself, nor does the lack of tail standing bother me. What does bother me is that it really isn't meant to be a keychain light. The LD01 is a fantastic keychain light. I have an E05SS on the way. I think its quite possible that it could finally retire my LD01 from my keyring.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 2, 2014)

*My latest tweet: *I placed an order for a @*FenixProducts* LD02 today. I hope to have it in hand and be able to post a review on @*C_P_Forums* sometime next week.
*
Addendum:* I think kj2 will beat me to it :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 2, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> *My latest tweet: *I placed an order for a @*FenixProducts* LD02 today. I hope to have it in hand and be able to post a review on @*C_P_Forums* sometime next week.
> *
> Addendum:* I think kj2 will beat me to it :laughing:


Reviewing a light takes some time 
So we will probably place it around the same time.


----------



## parnass (Jul 2, 2014)

markr6 said:


> ...There are many lights that are just as easy to activate the switch AND have tail standing. ...



That may be true for larger lights, but I haven't seen many tail stand capable *AAA* lights with a pushbutton tail switch.

The smaller diameter of an *AAA* light makes it more difficult to access the switch if surrounded by a ridge required to implement tail standing.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 3, 2014)

parnass said:


> That may be true for larger lights, but I haven't seen many tail stand capable *AAA* lights with a pushbutton tail switch.
> 
> The smaller diameter of an *AAA* light makes it more difficult to access the switch if surrounded by a ridge required to implement tail standing.



That could be true. I just always think of the tail caps with the sides cut out and those always seem to be the perfect balance of tail standing and easy activation. AAA is very small, so you make sense. Interested to see what users say in the reviews!


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Arrived today


----------



## kj75 (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks good!
I like the Fenix family!:twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Jul 3, 2014)

Looking good! I just now noticed the flat spots near the head...no more rolling off the table (if you're not using the clip). I bet this thing looks much smaller in person...or if kj2 can get a shot of it in hand.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Looking good! I just now noticed the flat spots near the head...no more rolling off the table (if you're not using the clip). I bet this thing looks much smaller in person...or if kj2 can get a shot of it in hand.


I do have big hands


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 3, 2014)

Actually I really like the look of that.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the pics kj2! I like it!

I really wish they would make this exact same thing in a 1xAA too. E12 is close, but no clip or anti-roll  LD12 is much bigger.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Have this light for several hours now. Fist thing I noticed is that the pocketclip is quite weak. Bends easy and light is real, almost to easy, to clip on/off my pants.
Think if Fenix used a closed clip, instead of a milled out one, the clip will be stronger.


----------



## naaaaak (Jul 3, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I really wish they would make this exact same thing in a 1xAA too. E12 is close, but no clip or anti-roll  LD12 is much bigger.



I've been thinking the same thing, but the E12 is actually huge compared to the LD02. I would not want to have it in my pocket. I think the LD15 is much closer in size and that's probably what i'm going to end up getting. Anyone know if any updates to the LD15 are coming?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 3, 2014)

naaaaak said:


> I've been thinking the same thing, but the E12 is actually huge compared to the LD02. I would not want to have it in my pocket. I think the LD15 is much closer in size and that's probably what i'm going to end up getting. Anyone know if any updates to the LD15 are coming?



I thought about that too, but it's a twisty. It would be nice if they just scaled up the LD02 for 1xAA.

I'm OK without since I really like my L10C, but wanted to get Fenix into the game!


----------



## naaaaak (Jul 3, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I thought about that too, but it's a twisty. It would be nice if they just scaled up the LD02 for 1xAA.



I would also prefer a clicky. But the LD15 has something else that interests me: first mode is high mode and the manual does not indicate it has a 3 minute limit running at high. For a slight increase in size and compromising on the twist, I think it would be better for my needs.

I guess my dreamlight would be: 1AA (not much bigger than it), clicky, tailstanding, 100+ lumens on high with no time limit, starts on high, waterproof, made for a keychain.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have this light for several hours now. Fist thing I noticed is that the pocketclip is quite weak. Bends easy and light is real, almost to easy, to clip on/off my pants.
> Think if Fenix used a closed clip, instead of a milled out one, the clip will be stronger.


And the point of the clip is sharp. It actually hurts, when I touch it with my finger.


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice pics kj2! The anti-roll mechanism is an improvement over the LD01.

I agree for the size of an AAA light it won't make sense to implement a tail standing ridge around the clicky. It'd make the light longer, button too small, might be hard to switch on when it's recessed inside the ridge. Not too many choices there. It's either this or a twisty like its predecessor. I think with tail clicky it's a little easier to activate than a twisty, and allows better one hand operation as well. 



naaaaak said:


> I would also prefer a clicky. But the LD15 has something else that interests me: first mode is high mode and the manual does not indicate it has a 3 minute limit running at high. For a slight increase in size and compromising on the twist, I think it would be better for my needs.
> 
> I guess my dreamlight would be: 1AA (not much bigger than it), clicky, tailstanding, 100+ lumens on high with no time limit, starts on high, waterproof, made for a keychain.



Have you thought about the SC51/52 with a modded clip? It starts on high 100+ lumens, is waterproof, has a flat tail that's very good for tail standing.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342778-Zebralight-SC51-keychain-attachment


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is the LD02 with its fellow new AAA Fenix, the E05 SS. I think the changes to the E05 line are why the LD02 was changed into something that wasn't a keychain light.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 5, 2014)

By chance have you tried swapping bodies? Ie: are the threads the same?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 5, 2014)

Shot some photos for the review today  -sun is down now, so at halftime Netherland-Costa Rica I start shooting beamshots


----------



## markr6 (Jul 6, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Thanks for the pics kj2! I like it!
> 
> I really wish they would make this exact same thing in a 1xAA too. E12 is close, but no clip or anti-roll  LD12 is much bigger.



HA!!! LD09!!! What did I say??


----------



## kj75 (Jul 7, 2014)

markr6 said:


> HA!!! LD09!!! What did I say??



Worth to wait for!
Has a glass lens, momentary on and SOS.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I do have big hands



Same light, different hand


----------



## steeps (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been looking closely at this light. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

My review on this light is up; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3-Review-Fenix-LD02-(XP-E2-1x-AAA-100-lumens)


----------



## colight (Jul 9, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> Same light, different hand



you have big hands or the light is really small?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2014)

colight said:


> you have big hands or the light is really small?



Both


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2014)

Another review showed it next to an E11, which looked huge in comparison! But, next to a thing of Chapstick or standard Bic lighter is always one of the best comparisons IMO


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 10, 2014)

colight said:


> you have big hands or the light is really small?





kj2 said:


> Both



I always thought I had about average size hands, but maybe they are a tad above average. I don't have access to any hands but my own for comparison shots, but I have plenty of lights and batteries. Here is the LD02 again, next to a Fenix E11, an AA and an AAA Duracell StayCharged. Sorry about the poor quality - my cell phone takes even worse photos than my tired old Nikon Coolpix.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 22, 2014)

john doe said:


> so , now way to keychain mount this ld02?? fail......thats what i love most about my ld01 is being on my keychain . does the ld02 come in stainless?


No, unfortunately it doesn't.


shelm said:


> yes, the E05SS


Might want to check out the light in question. The LD01 _was_ available in stainless, but the clicky activated LD02 is not.


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 22, 2014)

So why is this light not at their online store yet? 
http://www.fenix-store.com/ld-series/


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 22, 2014)

It is, can't you see it?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 22, 2014)

Berkshirehunter said:


> So why is this light not at their online store yet?
> http://www.fenix-store.com/ld-series/


It was launched as an REI exclusive in the US. It should appear at other sellers after the exclusive launch period has ended.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Berkshirehunter said:


> So why is this light not at their online store yet?
> http://www.fenix-store.com/ld-series/



And for the record, again, Fenix Store isn't owned by Fenix light, the manufacturer.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh.... (looks at above post). I thought this light was already out weeks ago. Just was looking at Fenix-Store and BrightGuy and realized it wasn't there.

Pretty sweet to have a full clicky light with modes even smaller than the E11/E12 series


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2014)

john doe said:


> so , now way to keychain mount this ld02?? fail...... ....



I wouldn't say no way... there is a hole in the tail that you could loop a small lanyard cord through and then attach that to the keychain. Have to use some of that very strong cord they use at the end of other lanyards for electronic devices. You can get really short ones from some sellers. I'm keeping my LD01-SS on the keychain, but this is a nice gift light as the clicky makes it simple for non-flashaholic people, and since it comes on in medium that works best for those that don't like to fiddle with modes. Nice little light, but as many have said the low should be a bit lower for more of a difference in output compared to Med.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 18, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Reverse-clicky then. Well, that's out.



Kestrel: I just got one and the LD02 head fits on a MicroStream. If you want the more output and better beam upgrade, you can still have your forward- clicky. :thumbsup:


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 6, 2015)

So.... the clip on the LD02 can actually be reversed although it wasn't designed specifically to do so. This way it actually feels a lot tighter/securer/stable


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2015)

NNR how are you liking this compared to the lumintop tool?



N_N_R said:


> So.... the clip on the LD02 can actually be reversed although it wasn't designed specifically to do so. This way it actually feels a lot tighter/securer/stable


----------

